# Nameplate Screensavers????



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Does ANYONE remember where the screensavers are that had places to put your name on them?  They are kinda flowery...?

I thought that they were called Nameplates or something


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg126952.html#msg126952

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5659.msg132694.html#msg132694

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Betsy, you ROCK!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

<Blushes>

You're welcome!

Betsy


----------

